# Making Pull Plow for ATV



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Been a long time since I been around, got out of the snow and construction business and finishing the back half of my career as a CNC machinist LOL. Lot easier on the body and the mind...aside from the management they hire with no experience, but it's very nice to have family time again to be honest.

Anyhow, traded in the last of my plow trucks for a normal driver, so had to buy a new 14 sportsman 550xp for driveway duties, got a warn provantage plow up front (60") but wanted a rear plow for doing the freebies for neighborhood blue hairs, so drew something up one night, hi jacked ideas off the net, ordered materials and have set forth making a pull plow.

This is the rough draft, but mostly done...just the little fine tuning BS left. Lemme know whatcha think or other ideas you have to make it better. Never had a back plow so kinda just winging it.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

That thing Is going to kick ass man. Can't wait to see the video of it all done.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks ok I built one I run on my 500 sportsman on mine I made it able to trip when you hit a crack

Mine is only 48'' wide but my front plow is 58'' with 30* wings

I tried putting wings on the rear plow couldn't hardly pull it with a load So I removed the wings I use mine for walks mostly
A lot my walk are 60'' or 48'' So that why I wanted the rear to be a 48'' so I could use on the 48'' walks

Here is my video of it I made at a complex I do Showing using in on drives I would made it on the walks but my walk guy had them done when I got there


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Antlerrat, I've watched your video probably half dozen times when I was doing "research" with how I wanted to approach mine. You have the normal 3 point hitch approach, I was trying to make it simplier so there wasn't as many connections points/moving joints. Thought about making the blade a trip, but until I win the lottery and can cement my driveway, I wanted to be able to use it like a grader box as well...coulda made it to lock out the blade like we used to do with our front ATV plows for dirt work/gravel work, but just decided screw it and did what I did.

Only thing that blows is I wish I had a longer stroke actuator, when I did it solid it lifted pretty high, now incorporating the "float slot" I obviously lost some height in lift, and am trying to think of a way to maybe do a scissor type joint to get twice the up travel and cut weight the actuator sees down along with it...but that's a whole lot of screwing around and snow is a comin.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think you need to add a replaceable cutting edge...?
That tubing inst going to last long or scrape very well???
(sorry if you mentioned that...I had the sound off.)


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Doughboy12;1855781 said:


> I think you need to add a replaceable cutting edge...?
> That tubing inst going to last long or scrape very well???
> (sorry if you mentioned that...I had the sound off.)


he did mention that in the video.

also talked about adding wings for it as well.

I would just put the cutting edge on and leave it at that

you want this to pull up hard packed snow on cement/black top correct?

also might want to get a slight / attack angle to help with getting the snow to peel up.

looks good to me

add some weight to the back of your quad will help with the amount of pressure you can put on the plow edge for scraping and also helps out with the amount of snow you can push with the front blade.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks...yup that is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

IHI;1855769 said:


> Antlerrat, I've watched your video probably half dozen times when I was doing "research" with how I wanted to approach mine. You have the normal 3 point hitch approach, I was trying to make it simplier so there wasn't as many connections points/moving joints. Thought about making the blade a trip, but until I win the lottery and can cement my driveway, I wanted to be able to use it like a grader box as well...coulda made it to lock out the blade like we used to do with our front ATV plows for dirt work/gravel work, but just decided screw it and did what I did.
> 
> Only thing that blows is I wish I had a longer stroke actuator, when I did it solid it lifted pretty high, now incorporating the "float slot" I obviously lost some height in lift, and am trying to think of a way to maybe do a scissor type joint to get twice the up travel and cut weight the actuator sees down along with it...but that's a whole lot of screwing around and snow is a comin.


I was going make mine from scratch but when I was looking for a Actuator Found one then I found this ATV dealer trying sell 10 of the 3 point hitchs with a Actuator For 100 each. So I went with one save some brain cells. I changed a lot of it made it heavier.
It has float but you have pull a pin so it will float.
I'm able to lock the plow so it wont trip. I never tried it on gravel

I use mine on the ATV in winter time and Summer time I mount it on one my ZTR mowers. I made a 5ft thatching rake and I made a 6ft spiker I bought a used 6ft plugger I made a 5ft culti- packer 
I take care of sports fields and some big lawns

I'll give you a tip on the actuator They say its water proof that was BS Froze up one time. I found a Shock boot that would fit over it. That fix water leaking part.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on the shock boot. I wasnt overly concerned with the waterproof claim since it lives in a heated shed, but i did get a tube of some nasty sealant we used for roof flashing purposes and was going to smear it over the seams and where wiring goes into top of the motor...ill have to find a collapsable boot thatll fit over the cylinder now to help prevent moisture from riding down the cylinder and into the actuator.

Yeah..if id a found a smokin deal like yours i wouldve adapted and iber came too lol. All the steel for my project was only $129 but the brain and fab factor plus wire/gas/grinding discs etc...


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Got a few inches the other day so got a chance to try it out, I really botched up on the video with my phone, didn't wanna go to trouble with gopro for this, should've took before and afters when I was done with each aspect to show how effective just free float on pull plow was and then the scrapped clean surface with down pressure. Definitely need to stiffen rear shocks, all that weight behind the rear axle makes for a light front end/sketchy to make a turn.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like it works damn good.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Overall I'm pretty impressed with how it all worked out, granted there's nothing real technical about "a plow" or a pull/back plow for that matter, but still kinda fun building something from scratch and then seeing it work more/less like you hoped LOL.

I will be adding hinged wings though, I was nervious after a member kinda warned against it and truth be told, took the easy way out and didn't make them, but after seeing just how bad the trail off is (rode over to my brother's with a garage and big slab of concrete) it needs the side containment for sure to really be effective, and is probably why all truck pull plows come standard with them. And honestly when I make the hinged wings (manual powered similar to the Ebling back plow) I honestly don't see a problem with the machine utilizing both plows for cleaning. We typically don't get monster storms that dump huge amounts, average is 2-4" at a time, so the machine will have plenty of weight and bite for that, even with the wings extended out for a total "calculated width" of 74" (wings will be 14" and I figure they will lose 2" on each side once hinged portions are welded to mold board and wing sections so they perform correctly....and if it's just too much for whatever reason, I'll hinge them forward back to typical box plow configuration.

Guess the slickest part, with kids waiting to go tubing, once I got back home I was able to remove the front mount warn plow (my first front mount) AND the rear plow (wince everything is quick pins and weather pack connections) in approximately 2-3 minutes, and that was just a leisurely pace, not "getting after it" so to speak.

Definitely worth my time and effort. All the neighborhood/family freebies are in pretty good shape, no major heaves/cracks, but I do think if I was going to build one for commercial use it'd have to have some sort of trip edge or trip feature on the moldboard just to help absorb some pressures it would encounter.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

All I have is woodworking tools, maybe I should start a new welding hobby or get my Son-in-law to build me one for my UTV. That would save a lot of hand work, all mine are freebies also.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

IHI;1872060 said:


> Got a few inches the other day so got a chance to try it out, I really botched up on the video with my phone, didn't wanna go to trouble with gopro for this, should've took before and afters when I was done with each aspect to show how effective just free float on pull plow was and then the scrapped clean surface with down pressure. Definitely need to stiffen rear shocks, all that weight behind the rear axle makes for a light front end/sketchy to make a turn.


On mine I made a strut for the my rear Made a bracket for both A arms on the back and put a bar between That lock it

Instead putting wings on If you made the plow curve shape like the Hinker C plow


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

For snow purposes a curved mold board would work just fine, don't know how well it would work when spring rolled around and using it to regrade a gravel driveway.

I've seen guys that lock the lower a arms with a strut/bar, but I'll be honest, this Polaris is such a **** built machine (flimsy wise) I wouldn't even think about making/using something like that for fear it'd fold up the parts on my machine.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

IHI;1872443 said:


> For snow purposes a curved mold board would work just fine, don't know how well it would work when spring rolled around and using it to regrade a gravel driveway.
> 
> I've seen guys that lock the lower a arms with a strut/bar, but I'll be honest, this Polaris is such a **** built machine (flimsy wise) I wouldn't even think about making/using something like that for fear it'd fold up the parts on my machine.


make 2 mold boards one for winter one for summer

Mine is a Polaris not to flimsy but mine is a 2001 model to

I did buy heavy springs for rear and for the front found out when I went on trail rides, made the ride rougher . I removed the springs never put them back on.
This year not even going mount my rear plow. I drop the sidewalk crew route Now My atv is at one complex. No need for a rear plow there .


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

IHI, take a look at my pics, you will see my approach to a back blade system. Its not shown but I also have a blade for it as well as the box scraper, rake and S-tines.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I like the down pressure strut might have to look into making one of those.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Got to try it out finally, worked fantastic


----------

